# How do i get my GSD aggresive



## Brandon13 (Nov 12, 2010)

how do i get my gsd aggressive yes i have my reasons as the place i live has alot of theives that break into people's houses and take their stuff a local cop advised the comunity to get aggressive dogs to gaurd our house. my gsd is currently 9 weeks old and my bro kicked in once today and once again yesterday i was so angry when i found out so i built him a kennel so he could stay whenever im gone will this make him coward and non aggressive?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Your local cop is an idiot. I hope he remembers this when he starts having to respond to calls where dogs are biting little kids and innocent visitors. At nine weeks old your dog has a good year before he has any business guarding anything. I suggest you call ADT and/or buy a gun.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Is this for real?

The local cop advised to get an aggressive dog to guard the house?

I honestly don't even know where to begin about this... 

A nine week old pup has no concept about being aggressive, it is a BABY and will go through different stages until it's actually ready to be trained. 

By the way, trust me, you don't want to have an aggressive German Shepherd on your hand. If you don't know anything about raising a puppy I doubt you could handle an aggressive dog either... :help:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Sure, then the cop shoots your dog because it's aggressive.


----------



## Brandon13 (Nov 12, 2010)

gaurd dog is a smart idea as they will be alert at night im usually out cold at night i dont wake uup to the loudest of sounds lol do guns would be pointless and these theives carry guns x.x i already have a service that alerts cops when someone enters my house but i still dont feel secure enough what if they come in shoot me and exit .-.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You kick your brother and don't make your GSD aggressive. You train your dog for obedience and then maybe train him for protection when he's old enough and mature enough but that could be 2 years from now...if...if..if...he has that drive in him. But just being a GSD does not mean he'll have the drive to be a personal protection dog.

Most times, just having a large dog is deterrent enough for criminals. Invest in a good home security system.

And yes...your local cop didn't have a good suggestion.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Brandon13 said:


> guns would be pointless and these theives carry gunsQUOTE]
> 
> lol, is the dog bullet proof? i'd rather bring a gun to a gun fight than a dog...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

This can't be for real, the baby is a 9 WEEKS OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Where to even begin.....


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have PTSD from the Iraq war and have a hard time sleeping due to the fact that Im always on alert mode . One of the reasons i bought my dog was to alert me if he heard something out of the ordinary. There is no way you can teach a pup to start guarding , my dog is 8 months old and he is still not ready. Let him be a pup , and buy a gun . Thats what I did. Dont make him mean because then he becomes a liability .


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

oh for Pete's sake!! where to begin is right!!

and I have no idea what you're trying to say here....

"my gsd is currently 9 weeks old and my bro kicked in once today and once again yesterday i was so angry when i found out so i built him a kennel so he could stay whenever im gone will this make him coward and non aggressive?"


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Is this a real question?? I got a headache just trying to read the OP.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think it's two things. 
1. He wants his puppy to be aggressive. 
2. His brother kicked his puppy. 

And when that happened you tried to do the right thing and protected the puppy from your brother by keeping him away from your brother. (though if someone kicked my puppy I would jack their hind end UP)

So now again, you have a chance to do the right thing and do as others have suggested - get another form of home security, train yourself in self-defense and the use of a firearm, and work on positive obedience classes and bonding with your dog. 

If you want a dog to protect you, you need to look at what you are buying very carefully - I am not sure if you did that with your puppy, or if he has the right stuff to be the kind of dog who can or will protect. Of course he will look intimidating so +1 for him. 

If he's not, then you may want to ask yourself if you should keep him or perhaps contact rescue to see about placing him. And then start looking for adult dogs and talking to breeders who know what they are talking about in terms of protection dogs. 

Or something like that!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

an alarm system is cheaper than a dog, and it doesn't poop and pee in your house or chew you valuable stuff....

what happens when your dog/puppy vandalizes your house....?


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel so sorry for this puppy. I worry about cuddling, playing and loving my puppy as much as possible and there are people out there that at 9 weeks are worrying about making their dog as aggressive as possible. Very sad...


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

First of all, he is WAY too young to be taught ANY form of protection. Secondly, I am very, very concerned about your brother or anyone kicking a puppy. WHAT IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE?????? What keeps them from doing it again? If you think that will make your dog mean, think again. That's actually cruelty to animals and he could be charged BTW. Anyway, if you treat the dog with respect from day 1, take him to obedience and see where that goes. He may or not be the type that will do protection work. If you wanted a dog for protection, you should have looked at breeders carefully and spoke to them of your intentions so that you can train it (LATER) for protection work (after obedience). 

My GSD was loved from day 1, NEVER had any formal training but when someone came to my house and pointed his finger at my husband, he charged. It took everything for my husband (300lbs, 6'4") to hold him back. He was in attack mode and was going for it. My point here is that the dog was instinctively protective of his owner, not because we made him mean but because we loved him and GSD have instinct to protect in them (hence why i love the breed). They LOVE YOU and will protect you. Don't need to kick them!!!!

If your intentions are to begin training this poor puppy to be aggressive, take him to a no-kill or rescue group, if you have a gun, keep it loaded and that's it. Or better yet, save one of the pitbulls from the dog fighting ring - they are ready for protection work (absolutely no pun intended for the pitbull lovers in this forum). Of course no guarantees that they wouldn't turn on you! Let puppies be puppies PLEASE


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon13 said:


> gaurd dog is a smart idea as they will be alert at night im usually out cold at night i dont wake uup to the loudest of sounds lol do guns would be pointless and these theives carry guns x.x i already have a service that alerts cops when someone enters my house but i still dont feel secure enough what if they come in shoot me and exit .-.


Just what do you expect your dog to do (when he gets old enough) with a thief who has a gun?


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Um, where are you? Let me know and I'll be right there to get that puppy. Clearly, he needs a new home.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

fkeeley said:


> ..........
> My GSD was loved from day 1, NEVER had any formal training but when someone came to my house and pointed his finger at my husband, he charged. It took everything for my husband (300lbs, 6'4") to hold him back. He was in attack mode and was going for it. My point here is that the dog was instinctively protective of his owner, not because we made him mean but because we loved him and GSD have instinct to protect in them (hence why i love the breed). They LOVE YOU and will protect you. Don't need to kick them!!!!..............


Why were you so happy when your dog reacted like that to someone just pointing a finger at your husband?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Why were you so happy when your dog reacted like that to someone just pointing a finger at your husband?


i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Brandon13 said:


> ...the place i live has alot of theives that break into people's houses and take their stuff...


Where do you live?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Are you 13 yrs old since your user name is Brandon13?


----------



## Brandon13 (Nov 12, 2010)

no i am not 13 im 26 and you guys seemed to have got it all wrong i wont be training this dog for protection untill hes maybe 1 year old or 1 and a half years old ( human years) my question was when i brother kicked my dog ( because he was following him around) i wasnt there but my bro conffessed i got really angry at him for he kicked the defenceless pup . so i was wondering would this by any chance affect the pups protection training as i believe this might make him be afraid of people in the future and the point of getting the gsd was so he could grab the theives hand with the wep. i already talked to the trainer this is possible and the pups parents are gaurd dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kick your brother out, or move to a better neighborhood.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

im not sure i would even trust this person w/ a gun :crazy:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

1. I would have your brother pay for a vet visit and have the pup checked out by the vet to make sure he's okay.

2. Make sure your brother is not around your pup unsupervised.

3. Socialize the crap out of your dog.

4. Realize you do not want an agressive dog so stop using that word. You want a confident healthy well trained dog that will protect when needed with the appropriate level response. That training will not come until the dog is mature (at least 2yrs) so in the meantime work on raising a confident healthy well trained dog that loves you.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Brandon13 said:


> no i am not 13 im 26 and you guys seemed to have got it all wrong i wont be training this dog for protection untill hes maybe 1 year old or 1 and a half years old ( human years) my question was when i brother kicked my dog ( because he was following him around) i wasnt there but my bro conffessed i got really angry at him for he kicked the defenceless pup . so i was wondering would this by any chance affect the pups protection training as i believe this might make him be afraid of people in the future and the point of getting the gsd was so he could grab the theives hand with the wep. i already talked to the trainer this is possible and the pups parents are gaurd dogs.


That's still too young. According to my former breeder, you don't even supposed to start schutzund or any protection training til the dog is almost 2 years old and then it's a process and only guaranteed to work RIGHT if the dog is properly socialized as a puppy. (More experience members feel free to correct me)

Now, if you socialize the puppy right, that shouldn't effect him becoming a protection dog. Now, if your brother KEEPS kicking, then it's not only a problem because it's making him scared, it's a problem because your bro is hurting the PUPPY! He's a puppy, it's like punching a child!

But really, I don't think you need a guard dog. I think you need more of an alert dog. A dog that will bark at the unusual to alert you. Like a member said in this thread, you should look at a security system for your home.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Whitedog404 said:


> Um, where are you? Let me know and I'll be right there to get that puppy. Clearly, he needs a new home.


 
That was my first thought. Someone please help this puppy.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Well your brother is a moron for raising his foot to a dog. You have to understand something raising a dog to become protective takes a lot of work and second if you don't train him correctly which I doubt very much you can " no offense" you will have a dog that will not be able to friendly with almost anybody.

I have owned GSD's for 30 years and without any training everyone of my dogs will bark and run to the door if anyone approaches because they all have a protective instinct. Nobody in their right mind would think about coming into my yard or my house and who knows they might hold the flashlight but who's got the balls to find out. Let your puppy grow up and be loved and treated kindly and I assure nobody will be breaking into your house .


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

That poor pup!  I knew a guy that would tease my BF's dog to the point he would growl. He did this when he was left alone with the dog. When I saw this... I never left the dogs alone with him. I would have killed him, if he laid a hand on DaKota. With DaKota & I, She was never trained. But, the protection worked both ways. I protected her & she protected me. It was all instinct. Protect that Pup & get rid of your brother!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I think that some folks should realize that not all GSD's are protective even when they get to be adults. There are a few whom are going to be either friendly to strangers or they might be so fearful that they won't even protect themselves much less their people. Not many, thankfully but there are a few with these decidedly non standard GSD temperaments.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Smack your brother upside the head! Raise your pup as others have suggested and most people will not even consider breaking into a home with a GSD in it. Later when he is older maybe you can train him for protection.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

vat said:


> Smack your brother upside the head! Raise your pup as others have suggested and most people will not even consider breaking into a home with a GSD in it. Later when he is older maybe you can train him for protection.


Maybe even to attack your brother.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, sorry... I just thought it might be your age, some people use their birth year or age in their username. I don't think this incident with your brother will affect the pup in the future unless it happens on a regular basis. You have to remember that even though your pup gets big fast, it will take close to 2 years before he's fully mature. He'll look like an adult soon but will still be a pup. Still, like Yvette said, protection works both ways- when you protect him, he'll trust you and protect you when he's old enough.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

codmaster said:


> Why were you so happy when your dog reacted like that to someone just pointing a finger at your husband?


OK, not that it has anything to do with the subject at hand here, I feel that I now have to explain a bit. What I meant to say is that I was happy to see that, if needed, my dog would defend our family. This guy was pointing his finger at my husband's chest (in our property) making contact with his chest telling him that he was not going to get out of our yard (he was a stranger in our yard). My dog, before we could react, went thru the screen door (he was inside the house watching everything) ran towards the stranger and was ready to launch when my husband stopped him. No one got hurt and the stranger left right away. Yeah, damm right I was happy to see this guy leave!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

fkeeley said:


> OK, not that it has anything to do with the subject at hand here, I feel that I now have to explain a bit. What I meant to say is that I was happy to see that, if needed, my dog would defend our family. This guy was pointing his finger at my husband's chest (in our property) making contact with his chest telling him that he was not going to get out of our yard (he was a stranger in our yard). My dog, before we could react, went thru the screen door (he was inside the house watching everything) ran towards the stranger and was ready to launch when my husband stopped him. No one got hurt and the stranger left right away. Yeah, damm right I was happy to see this guy leave!


fkeeley, 

I guess I was mistaken because I thought it had something to do with your post because you said it in your post.

It sounds like it was a good catch by your husband to stop your dog from biting someone because they pointed at your husbands chest and even touched him. I am not sure about your location of course but in most places i don't think that would be justification for a dog attack!


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

Brandon13 said:


> no i am not 13 im 26 and you guys seemed to have got it all wrong i wont be training this dog for protection untill hes maybe 1 year old or 1 and a half years old ( human years) my question was when i brother kicked my dog ( because he was following him around) i wasnt there but my bro conffessed i got really angry at him for he kicked the defenceless pup . so i was wondering would this by any chance affect the pups protection training as i believe this might make him be afraid of people in the future and the point of getting the gsd was so he could grab the theives hand with the wep. i already talked to the trainer this is possible and the pups parents are gaurd dogs.


 first thing i would do is invest in some grammar/writing classes. sorry


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

fkeeley said:


> Or better yet, save one of the pitbulls from the dog fighting ring - they are ready for protection work (absolutely no pun intended for the pitbull lovers in this forum). Of course no guarantees that they wouldn't turn on you! Let puppies be puppies PLEASE


Actually pits especially those breed for fighting have a strong averstion to human aggression. Dog aggression doesn't equate to human aggression. It's their genetics, they're bred to be able to allow their handlers to interfere with the dogs mid fight. So pits are terrible guard dogs.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Brandon13 said:


> no i am not 13 im 26 and you guys seemed to have got it all wrong i wont be training this dog for protection untill hes maybe 1 year old or 1 and a half years old ( human years) my question was when i brother kicked my dog ( because he was following him around) i wasnt there but my bro conffessed i got really angry at him for he kicked the defenceless pup . so i was wondering would this by any chance affect the pups protection training as i believe this might make him be afraid of people in the future and the point of getting the gsd was so he could grab the theives hand with the wep. i already talked to the trainer this is possible and the pups parents are gaurd dogs.



Okay either english is not your first language or you really, really need to work on your grammar or punctuation.

And I think you watch to many Hollywood movies


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

1) beat the crap out of your brother for kicking a puppy. do right by this puppy
2) your brother pays for the vet visit and any treatments needed that resulted in him kicking your puppy, do right by this puppy
3) BOND with your puppy and when he's older he may just surprise you, do right by this puppy
4) if someone knows you have a large dog in general, they're not usually going to be ignorant enough to test their luck on that one, even if they do have a gun, do right by this puppy
5) cough up the $$$ for a good security system, do right by this puppy
6) buy a gun and take some shooting classes, do right by this puppy
7) beat the crap out of your brother again for his ignorance, do right by this puppy
8) do right by this puppy


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Okay either english is not your first language or you really, really need to work on your grammar or punctuation.
> 
> And I think you watch to many Hollywood movies


 lol, i agree, but i think the best to make your gsd protect you is by loving him and giving him a good life and the protection will naturally come


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

CPH said:


> I feel so sorry for this puppy. I worry about cuddling, playing and loving my puppy as much as possible and there are people out there that at 9 weeks are worrying about making their dog as aggressive as possible. Very sad...



This


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

hate even reading such posts.....hopefully this dog ends up in a home that will raise him properly


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my...................Where to even begin??


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Honestly, if somebody kicked my dog, _they _would need protection from _me. _Forget the dog, beware of the crazy lady with the Glock.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Honestly, if somebody kicked my dog, _they _would need protection from _me. _*Forget the dog, beware of the crazy lady with the Glock*.


 
i dont have a gun but that about covers it.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

My father used to say it's just the fact that the dog can bark and alert you. You can get a chihuahua to do that much for ya. And hey, they eat alot less too! Here's another plus, after he alerts you, he can still fit under the bed to hide, lol!

Never heard of anyone that purposely wanted to make their dog aggressive, it's usually to the contrary.........you really need to re-evaluate what owning a dog is for.....get a gun and a good alarm system or move to a safer neighborhood instead of relying on your poor puppy for protection.....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GSD Fan said:


> That's still too young. According to my former breeder, you don't even supposed to start schutzund or any protection training til the dog is almost 2 years old and then it's a process and only guaranteed to work RIGHT if the dog is properly socialized as a puppy. (More experience members feel free to correct me)
> 
> Now, if you socialize the puppy right, that shouldn't effect him becoming a protection dog. Now, if your brother KEEPS kicking, then it's not only a problem because it's making him scared, it's a problem because your bro is hurting the PUPPY! He's a puppy, it's like punching a child!
> 
> But really, I don't think you need a guard dog. I think you need more of an alert dog. A dog that will bark at the unusual to alert you. Like a member said in this thread, you should look at a security system for your home.


A bunch of geese in the backyard would be enough as an alert. They even attack intruders and don't need to be trained for that.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea geese.....and he could watch the Home Alone movie series and rig the house! lol!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> A bunch of geese in the backyard would be enough as an alert. They even attack intruders and don't need to be trained for that.





crazyboutdogs said:


> Yea geese.....and he could watch the Home Alone movie series and rig the house! lol!


 

haha!!! i see this ending badly with a comical side. but the geese thing is totally true!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Mrs.K said:


> A bunch of geese in the backyard would be enough as an alert. They even attack intruders and don't need to be trained for that.


'Way to go Mrs. K. - this is so true. My grandfather lived near farmers who kept geese and I am telling you those guys were mean (plus they worked as an ambush team :laugh 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you have kids? Why don't you teach them to guard your house instead?
A 9 week old pup is a baby. It's like asking how to make your three-year-old child into a professional boxer.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow. I think want you really need is a security system and NOT a dog.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

There are so many full grown dogs in shelters needing a home. Seems to me, if the neighborhood is that bad, you would be better off saving the life of a full grown dog, one already big enough to deter someone, and alert enough to let you know when something is up. A 9 week old puppy would just be another hot item a thief would love to steal!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Get rid of the dog. You don't deserve him.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I have owned dogs -many breeds-my whole life. They were all protective. Your puppy will be afraid of many things the first several months...when the pup gets his "big boy bark", you can reward him when he barks when someone knocks on the door, etc. We always thank our girls when they alert us that someone is on a walk out front or at the door. When we acknowledge them, their job is over and we take it over...by looking out the window or opening the door...they stop barking.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

DonP said:


> Get rid of the dog. You don't deserve him.


That's a little harsh, don't you think? There's nicer ways to say that. Also, do you really think he'll get rid of the dog because you believe he doesn't deserve him?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think the point is the OP NEEDS to change his entire thought process because his (OP) current mind set IS detrimental to that puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did it ever occur to anyone to look at the OP's previous posts? This guy is not even from this country. So instead of attacking him...how about telling him why making his dog aggressive is not a good idea? And how to make him into a good dog to prepare him for possible protection training someday?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> Did it ever occur to anyone to look at the OP's previous posts? This guy is not even from this country.


I suspected that and asked in a previous post, but he never answered the question. I went back and read all 18 of his posts, and finally saw that he's in Jamaica. It would be nice if he would edit his profile to include that, it would be useful for people to know that he does not live in the US and that the culture there might be very different than ours.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I remember that Debbie.  I think we called it the first time he posted when we thought either he was very young or not from here.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you live in a bad neighborhood why don't you move to
a nicer neighborhood? what does "and my bro kicked in once
in once today and once again yesterday mean???
where is this kennel you built for your dog????



Brandon13 said:


> how do i get my gsd aggressive yes i have my reasons as the place i live has alot of theives that break into people's houses and take their stuff a local cop advised the comunity to get aggressive dogs to gaurd our house. my gsd is currently 9 weeks old and my bro kicked in once today and once again yesterday i was so angry when i found out so i built him a kennel so he could stay whenever im gone will this make him coward and non aggressive?


----------



## Brandon13 (Nov 12, 2010)

Doggiedad no wheres is safe if Jamaica there is alot of theives gun men etc. trust me every day at least 3-4 people die in Jamaica ,and i meant how to make it protective i just realised their totally different things ;[ i spoke to a trainer and he should be training for protection in the next 1- 1 and a half years


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Brandon, could you put your location as Jamaica in your profile? That way it will appear below your username in all your posts and people will see that you're in another country when they go to give you advice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If my brother kicked my puppy, he would have my size 9-1/2EEEE shoe implanted on his backside!

Isn't it nice that the internet has shrunk the world, and no longer is being from a different country or culture an excuse for not having information available?

The reason we get on a message board and ask a question is because we think that what the people around us are telling us about something might not be right or the best way to go about something. 

Kicking a puppy can make it fearful and unpredictably aggressive. Train and socialize your puppy so that he has plenty of experiences to draw from, if he in an ok but strange experience he will not do something that is not wanted. When he is old enough he can be trained for protection work, though I like the idea of geese in the yard much better. 

I agree with everyone else, a GSD is no match for a gun-toting bad guy. My GSDs determ house breakers, as they are looking for an easy buck. They will generally see the dog and find another house to break into. Having a dog that will bark its head off every time anyone comes near the dwelling is worth something. 

Lastly, GSDFan, I would rather people say directly what they mean, and not find a nicer way to say something. I think that befuddles stuff too much. Giving a one liner saying that the OP does not deserve a dog, or writing three paragraphs that boil down to the OP does not deserve a dog, well the one-liner can easily be agreed with or disagreed with. And the chances are the longer sweeter post is much more likely to be misunderstood by one or more people.

I think that we cannot judge by the post whether he deserves a GSD for the following reason:

Let's say I just bought my first working line shepherd from a well-known working line shepherd producer. It is nine weeks old, and I intend to train it for schutzhund. Should I wait until the dog is 18 months old to ask what I need to do? I should be on the Schutzhund thread NOW asking how I should raise this dog differently than my pets, what games to play, what situations I should avoid, what early training I should do.

This guy bought a puppy he intends to grow into a good guard dog from guard dog sire and dam. He is asking how to go about getting him to that level. It kills us to hear how do I make my puppy aggressive. But if the same question was framed differently, I intend to train this puppy for schutzhund, specifically protection work, what do I need to do with him, I think the answers would have been different.

He is not kicking the puppy, his brother is. Nothing wrong with us telling him to put his brother in a coma for then next eighteen months. But what he wants to know is whether this will be a problem when it comes time to train the puppy for guarding. And many of you did say that the pup will be fine so long as it stops NOW. And I tend to agree. The puppy will likely forget this first traumatic week.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

From what I've read, the puppy may become aggressive if you don't protect him. But not in your favor. 

You got a puppy. To protect you. That's like hiring a baby to be your body guard. How much sense does that make? 

Even if this dog does grow up to love you and lives for you and breathes for you, that doesn't mean that he'll have the drive to do what you want him to do. Yes, he'll probably protect you if a certain situation calls for it, but he may not. If he doesn't have the right drive, you most likely won't be able to TRAIN him for it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> From what I've read, the puppy may become aggressive if you don't protect him. But not in your favor.
> 
> You got a puppy. To protect you. That's like hiring a baby to be your body guard. How much sense does that make?
> 
> Even if this dog does grow up to love you and lives for you and breathes for you, that doesn't mean that he'll have the drive to do what you want him to do. Yes, he'll probably protect you if a certain situation calls for it, but he may not. If he doesn't have the right drive, you most likely won't be able to TRAIN him for it.


Great response.
This dog needs to be rehomed to a responsible and intelligent owner.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've read the OP's other posts. He is trying to be responsible, keep his puppy safe, and he is on here asking questions so he can raise his puppy correctly. He's on here asking for medical advice, and is actually seems a bit of a worrier when it comes to that. And he's taking his puppy to the vet when he thinks something is wrong.

Sue and Konotashi's posts are the most helpful on this thread. I hope Brandon reads them and learns from them.


----------



## Brandon13 (Nov 12, 2010)

TY selzer you undersatand everything i meant and guys i didnt expect him to be protecting me at 9 weeks but i posted this because i thought when the pup got kicked it would affect his training in the future


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Where did you get him from? If he's not the 'right' German shepherd, you won't be able to train him for protection. There are a lot of German shepherds that don't have the right temperaments for that kind of training.


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

If he would kick a 9 week old pup i would hate to see what he would do to a baby crawling round the house

No one would be game to even raise there voice to my dogs, not that there aggressive, but i am when it comes to them lol

But as said above, socialize him and make sure if your brother comes near him you step between the dog and him make a fuss and dont let him any where near the pup, pricks like that need more than a good slap around the head.

Most of the time a GSD is a good enough deterrent to bad dudes will protect its family without training as long as its looked after, some times i think there is a little to much information available out there:help:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Brandon, you might want to navigate down into the section here on Schutzhund and protection sports. That is not my thing. But, there may be excellent posts on how to start a puppy, what to do with the puppy.

My guess is you want to build the puppy's confidence. Play tug with the puppy, use a flirt pole -- I am sure there are posts down there about this. It will improve drives and get the puppy more confident.

A protection dog needs to be healthy, athletic, obedient, and have natural drives and energy -- again I am not an expert on this, people down there will be better, and have better stuff to say. 

Right now, learn all you can, read all you can, love and play with and socialize your puppy.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

Please return your puppy to the breeder or give it to a home that can give him a good situation. Your dog is going to turn out to be the "dreaded" dog of the neighborhood. Which you may want, but is a huge liability. Do the right thing and research something before you buy. Obviously you know absolutely nothing about this breed. Poor dog.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

This post can't be real? Is this a joke? OK, I'll bite.....first of all if anyone kicked my dog they would loose their teeth, second the cop is an IDIOT. Your dog will be protective when it is older if it is raised the right way but it seems it won't be, as for now it's 9 weeks old? Not even close to being protective, you could have gotten a poodle and a gun, when the poodle barks get up and grab your gun. Ughhhhh I have heartburn now....I'm done with this post.


----------



## beowolf (Sep 3, 2010)

Because you're speaking about the GSD, I don't think you need to worry too much. Due to their extensive use by police and military, any criminal worth his salt will know what happens when a GSD gets ahold of ya. Those dogs can take a six foot 280 pound man armed and dangerous and treat him like a rag doll. If a crook sees one in your yard or home, due to the dogs well earned reputation as a fearless canine, most will move on to an easier score. 

My male GSD is only 7 months old and already when playing fetch with him when he gets barking and carrying on, I ask myself if I were a crook would I enter a yard with this guy in there? LOL. Nope. He's my first GSD and I must say that sometimes when he gets barking outside during playtime it can be very loud and intimidating. He gets dogs waaay down the street barking in the distance, lol. It's a very confident authoritative type of bark.


----------

